
Rumor: Apple to drop headphones and charger from iPhone 12 box - shadykiller
https://www.imore.com/rumor-apple-drop-headphones-and-charger-iphone-12
======
nicbou
I was just discussing this with a friend of mine. I only need one or two of
each cable type, and one or two wall plugs. I don't need every device to come
with an extra cable. It's wasteful.

Given the increasingly small number of different cables, I'd be fine with
buying my own every few years.

------
dalemyers
This appears to refer to the actual charger itself, not the cable. In the UK
(and I presume the rest of Europe), iPhones have only shipped with a USB cable
for years. Honestly I can't even remember if they _ever_ shipped with a plug.

~~~
Keloran
My iPhone has always shipped with the plug

The folding uk plug, it was under all the other stuff, I think you may have
been throwing it away
[https://store.apple.com/uk/xc/product/MGRL2B/A](https://store.apple.com/uk/xc/product/MGRL2B/A)

